# PPI Factory Tour



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

Digging up some old car audio magazines there is one I found that has a factory tour of the PPI factory back in their prime.

Would I run into trouble if I scanned it and uploaded here? Don't want to run into copyright issues.

Let me know if that is something you would be interested in.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

lucasa.miller said:


> Digging up some old car audio magazines there is one I found that has a factory tour of the PPI factory back in their prime.
> 
> Would I run into trouble if I scanned it and uploaded here? Don't want to run into copyright issues.
> 
> Let me know if that is something you would be interested in.


Considering that you can no longer purchase any of the out of print CA&E, CSR or AS&S they would have some huge balls to try and call copyright infringement. You wouldn't be the first to post an article here and you wont be the last, I know of other sites that have many old school articles posted with no issues. If your worried send it to me and I will post it, I'm not skeeered.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

As long as they're credited, legally there's nothing they can do. Most of them have their name on the bottom next to the page number anyway.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I have no problem with you posting that article.
In fact, I am looking forward to it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

How did I not have that issue??? I remember one that had the PG factory tour...drewlllll...I loves the PG, they are to blame for bringing into this insanity!!!
We never had PPI where I live and Ive always wanted to give them a listen.actually there is 2 Art series local to me bnib, but they are on mars with theyre price!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

dratunes said:


> How did I not have that issue??? I remember one that had the PG factory tour...drewlllll...I loves the PG, they are to blame for bringing into this insanity!!!
> We never had PPI where I live and Ive always wanted to give them a listen.actually *there is 2 Art series local to me bnib, but they are on mars with theyre price*!


Cool!
I assume they're at a shop.
Post some pics of them on here buddy!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

http://images.craigslist.org/3E33ne3le5L85E65M5d21d4ebc56bd94d13f6.jpg
ok here it is and its only one!!!!


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

dratunes said:


> How did I not have that issue??? I remember one that had the PG factory tour...drewlllll...I loves the PG, they are to blame for bringing into this insanity!!!
> We never had PPI where I live and Ive always wanted to give them a listen.actually there is 2 Art series local to me bnib, but they are on mars with theyre price!


So, what is their price?


----------

